# How do you store your purses



## Sagittarius1978 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey ladies, I haven't posted in a while on here, but I was wondering how you store your handbags, clutches, purses, etc. I was going through my multitude of purses that I have tossed in a basket in my closet and noticed that I can never find what I am looking for without taking everything out if the basket and my bags get so dusty in there. I am probably ruining them:frown:! Your help is appreciated.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 8, 2006)

at school i do the same room (limited space and i cant put nails in stuff) but at home i have a book shelf and one of the sides faces the middle of my room so i just pust a couple nails in it (you could also use those comand adhesive hooks if you would like) and i hand them there. they dont seem to get as dusty and i can see all of them so i can easily acces them and get to them.

also for the bags i have that are shorter handals or no handels i put them wherever there is an empty spot on the bookshelf


----------



## Killah Kitty (Dec 8, 2006)

In my friends closet, a purse fanatic she has tons , the first I noticed is how she had every single one of her purses on 'display'. And she has a lot of purses! She had shelves along the inside wall of her closet and hooks above that to suit diff purses. I think its a great idea.

Luckily I dont have a purse problem haha! I dont think I could afford another addiction! Im quite sentimental with my things...yes...I own a grand total of like 4 purses? Yay!


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 8, 2006)

I have nails in my closet for hanging things up on (already there when I moved in) on which I hang up all 4 of my purses. Kind of wasted on me, lol, but maybe it's a helpful idea?...


----------



## Saja (Dec 9, 2006)

Mine are all shoved in a kitbag which is on my closet floor at the moment


----------



## eclpse23 (Dec 9, 2006)

I put mine in a rubbermaid box that i slide under my bed. It keeps them clean and safe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 9, 2006)

On cute little hangers!


----------



## David (Dec 9, 2006)

Purses that I use everyday on hanging on a rack in my closet. MY special purses are in a deep drawer of my dresser, wrapped in plastic.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 9, 2006)

i throw them in my closet :brsh:


----------



## nehcterg (Dec 9, 2006)

i have about 1/3 (ones used most often) of them on the back of my door, and all the rest i've packed into old backpacks to store, until i need them.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 9, 2006)

i have those plastic bin things in my closet thats where they go, or for some of the fragel vintage ones, i hung them on my wall above my closet (along with my vintage hats).

free fun decor!

my most used ones are in my living area of my small apt. by the door on a chair or floor, wherever it falls really.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

in my closet on hooks!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Dec 9, 2006)

I do the same. It keeps them in good condition, although sometimes its hard to find the one I'm wanting! Hooks in the closet isn't a bad idea. I might try that myself.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 9, 2006)

ditto

but they have a spiceal shelf


----------



## Brownshugaz (Dec 10, 2006)

i hang them on a tie hanger


----------



## mzmephime (Dec 11, 2006)

*I do the exact same thing.*


----------



## Marisol (Dec 11, 2006)

I used to have them in rubbermaid boxes since my closet is tiny but now that I am moving, I get a walk in closet in my room so I will be putting them on the top shelf of my closet. The ones that come with the dust bag will remain in them.


----------



## LilDee (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a big armoire in the bedroom that I use completely for accessories..

purses, jewelery, belts, hats and makeup..


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have some hanged over a hanger in the closet. And some are in one of those see threw boxes. And(lol) some are on my wall


----------



## Sagittarius1978 (Dec 12, 2006)

We're moving next year into a bigger house so hopefully I will have more space to try some of these ideas...thanks so much!


----------



## hel (Dec 12, 2006)

I must admit I don't take proper care of my stuff. And my purses are no exception. They just lie floating around on my piled-up floor.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 12, 2006)

Ditto. I do that too. My problem however, is that I then shove all the backpacks into a tiny bookshelf space and put some textbooks on top, which only makes my bags all flat. The ones I use the most are hanging from my treadmill.


----------



## madrivergirl (Dec 12, 2006)

Mine are in my closet in a big basket  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I like the idea of hooks in the closet - how come I never thought of that???


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 12, 2006)

On a closet shelf, stuffed with paper and enclosed in see-thru cleaners bags.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, I generally only have the one... So, I don't really store it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moon14 (Dec 15, 2006)

inside my closet


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 15, 2006)

Like others mentioned, I keep the several I rotate between the most hanging on the back of my door. The one i'm using at the moment, always sits on the corner of my dresser. I have a ton piled up in my closet, some hanging of the back of that door, and others up on a shelf in the closet. I like purses!


----------



## Becka (Dec 16, 2006)

purses go on the top shelf in a closet lined up sideways so I can see them at a glance, otherwise i forget i own them


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 16, 2006)

i don't have much room for them so i store it as neatly as possible in my closet.


----------



## prettypretty (Dec 17, 2006)

on hooks!


----------

